# Da thật và da thuộc rất dễ nhận biết



## duseovntop (8/9/21)

Da thật và da thuộc rất dễ nhận biết Nếu bạn là người đam mê đồ da thì hẳn không ít lần bạn bối rối vì Giỏ quà bằng danhững thông tin chồng chéo nhau trên mạng. Real Leather là gì: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Real Leather là da thật 100%. Da thật hay còn gọi là da thuộc, các sản phẩm bằng da thật thường được ghi real leather, genuine leather, cowhide là da bò, 100% leather... Các loại da thường được sử dụng là da trâu, da bò cho ví hay thắt lưng, da heo cho ví, và sản xuất giỏ đựng quà tếtda cừu cho áo khoác, găng tay, ngoài ra còn các loại da bò non, da dê, da ngựa, da đà điểu da cá sấu thường dùng cho các sản phẩm cao cấp. Da thật rất mềm và mịn không bao giờ bị bong tróc Da thật rất mềm và mịn không bao giờ bị bong tróc Thuộc da là đem các loại da này cho qua một quá trình xử lý. Quá trình này để da không bị mục theo thời gian và làm bóng da để da đẹp hơn. Trước khi làm ra thành phẩm da còn được phủ một lớp sơn để tạo độ bóng và màu sắc. Cách phân biệt da thật dễ nhất là các bạn thấy một số loại thắt lưng, túi xách, bóp, ví một mặt da mịn còn một mặt sần sùi giữ nguyên lớp da thô để ta có thể thấy được các sợi xơ của da xem cách phân biệt ở đây, tiêu biểu là các loại da bò nguyên miếng được bán trên mạng rất nhiều hiện nay. Các mảnh da mẫu kèm theo các sản phẩm da thật cũng được để thô. Patent leather là gì: Genuine Leather là gì Không phải là 100% da thật, nhưng có chứa da thật nên nó vẫn được gọi là da thật mà ko bị liệt vào giả da faux leather. Synthetic leather là gì: Synthetic leather gọi là da tổng hợp cao cấp là loại vật liệu man-made nghĩa là do con người tạo ra giống y chang như da. Nó có bề mặt mềm như da, được nhuộm và xử lý cho có cái nhìn và cảm nhận của da thật. Nó thường được sử dụng thay thế cho da thật bởi vì ít tốn kém và mang ý nghĩa cao đẹp bảo vệ môi trường vì không sử dụng da động vật để tạo ra, không giết hại động vật. Synthetic leather không bao giờ bị bong tróc Artificial leather là gì: Artificial leather là da nhân tạo có thể được nhuộm nhiều màu sắc. Nó có độ bền cao và được xử lý chống biến màu nhoè màu. Da nhân tạo được tạo ra để bắt chước trông giống như bất kỳ loại da thật nào theo mong muốn của nhà sản xuất. Nhiều nhà sản xuất coi Artificial leather vượt trội so với da thật vì sự đa dạng của nó ở vẻ ngoài và độ tiện dụng. Chất lượng thấp hay cao đều được xài chung là leather, từ đó mới phân ra thành nhiều cấp độ khác nhau, như full grain leather, split grain leather, suede leather, nubuck leather, finish leather, v.v.. Faux leather là gì: Faux leather là giả da ngoài ra còn có tên gọi khac là Simili . Faux leather thường được dùng để chỉ những chất liệu 100% không có chứa da Bonded leather là gì: Bonded leather là dả gia, da ép, da tái tổ hợp reconstituted leather, da hỗn hợp blended leather, đây là thuật ngữ được sử dụng cho một loại vật liệu bọc nhân tạo có cấu trúc làm từ 3 lớp, lớp nền bên dưới là vải sợi fiber hoặc bột giấy paper, lớp giữa làm từ bột da này làm từ da vụn shredded leather, lớp phủ bên trên làm từ polyurethane được dập nổi giống với vân da thật leather-like texture. Saffiano leather là gì: Da Saffiano được làm từ da bê có chất lượng cao nhất và \“Saffiano” nghĩa là phương pháp xử lý bề mặt da bằng cách dùng họa tiết vân dập lên một lớp sáp tráng trên bề mặt của miếng da bê. Da Saffiano được làm lần đầu tại một trong những nhà máy thuộc da nổi tiếng nhất ở Ý và là một bước đánh dấu cũng như bằng sáng chế của Prada. Saffiano không chỉ tạo hiệu quả thẩm mỹ với những đường vân tinh tế trên bề mặt mà còn hình thành một lớp bảo vệ với các đặc tính sau: chống thấm, chống trầy, chịu nước và dễ dàng vệ sinh, bảo quản. Cũng giống như da Russian, da Moroccan và da Cordovan đã từng có sự phân chia rõ ràng về địa lý và các định nghĩa kỹ thuật, da Saffiano bây giờ được làm tại nhiều nước và bằng nhiều cách khác nhau. Ngày nay, phương pháp này được dùng trên nhiều loại da và PU. Mặc dù chúng ta có thể nhìn thấy cùng là loại vân dập của Saffiano trên hầu hết các thiết kế, nhưng vật liệu gì thực sự nằm bên dưới bề mặt thì chúng ta khó có thể biết được, đó có thể là vật liệu da rẻ tiền được đắp với nhau sau đó được phủ lên bề mặt với các đường vân dập và được gọi là \“da Saffiano”! Suede leather là gì: Suede leather là da lộn. Da lộn làm từ mặt trái của da động vật thường là da bò, da cừu, da dê. Bên cạnh chất da trơn, da bóng truyền thống, da lộn là xu hướng da lâu bền và hiếm khi lỗi mốt vì vẻ ngoài bui đời của nó. Nhược điểm lớn nhất của da lộn chính là chúng dễ thấm nước và bám bẩn, đồng thời rất khó làm sạch khi bị bám bùn đất Full grain leather là gì: Nói một cách đơn giản thì full grain leather lấy bề mặt da thô đưa ra bên ngoài, còn bề mặt mềm mịn là phía được lật bên trong. Thoáng nhìn thì có vẻ giống da lộn (suede leather), nhưng lại hoàn toàn khác. Full grain leather thường được sử dụng làm giày boots di chuyển trên nhũng vùng núi tuyết và được sử dụng rất nhiều bởi lính thủy đánh bộ, do chất lượng da rất tốt, dầy, bền dai và chịu ma sát rất cao. Pebble grain leather là gì: Cũng được biết đến dưới cái tên da scotch grain Da pebble grain được phát triển tại Scotland. Người Scotland cổ đại đã thực hiện quá trình tạo kiểu mẫu cho da với lúa mạch từ những thùng rượu whiskey lâu năm, khiến cho da rút lại và tạo ra đặc điểm riêng biệt (nổi hột sần) cho da Pebble grain hay Scotch grain có khả năng chịu được thời tiết rất tốt, hơn những loại da khác. Simili là gì Simili là tên gọi chung cho các sản phẩm giả da hiện nay, ngoài ra còn có các tên khác như faux leather, pleather… \“Da Pu” cũng là một loại simili. Simili được làm từ một tấm vải lót, thường được dệt kim bằng sợi polyester, sau đó sẽ được nhuộm lên từ một đến hai lớp nhựa PVC để tạo liên kết giữa tấm vải và lớp nhựa. Tiếp theo tấm liên kết này sẽ được đưa qua công đoạn đình hình để tạo vân trên mặt sản phẩm. Cuối cùng, simili sẽ được đi xử lý bề mặt, nhuộm màu giúp cho sản phẩm đẹp hơn và trơn láng hơn. Cho dù bề mặt có vân da nhưng simili vẫn là sản phẩm từ nhựa PVC, có mùi và độ bóng đặc trưng của nhựa nên ta có thể dễ dàng phân biệt được với da thật. Simili cứng, khó lau chùi nên thường được dùng để làm các sản phẩm giá rẻ. Một loại simili cao cấp hơn, khó phát hiện hơn đó là da pu. PU leather là gì Còn có tên gọi là nhựa tổng hợp, da nhựa mềm, da nhựa dẻo da Pu là simili được phủ lên một lớp nhựa Polyurethane (PU). Do có tính chất của nhựa Pu nên da Pu mềm gần như da thật, dễ lau chùi và có độ bền cao hơn simili thông thường. Da Pu khá tốt nên được sử dụng nhiều để làm ví, túi xách, giày dép. Sản phẩm từ da Pu tương đối dễ bảo quản hơn và có giá thành rẻ hơn da thật. Cho dù giống da thật đến thế nào thì da Pu vẫn có độ bền và giá sản xuất thua xa da thật. Da pu rất dẻo và khi kéo bạn sẽ có cảm giác hơi giãn ra gần giống như kéo thun. Da pu là hộp đựng bút bằng da một chất liệu tốt, dễ bảo quản và có đồ bền tương đối cao. Da pu hiện nay được sử dụng khá nhiều cho các sản phẩm thời trang tuy nhiên vẫn chưa thay được da thật. Các sản phẩm từ da pu tương đối đẹp và giá thành chỉ bằng khoảng một nửa da thật


----------

